# Kubota M59 Mechanical Thumb?



## KubotaM59Man (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello gentlemen,

This is my first post on this site and my first post on a forum ever.

I would like some information on mechanical thumbs for TLB.

I own a Kubota M59 TLB and would like to purchase a mechanical thumb for the backhoe.

Can you all give me information and advice on both specific companies that sell mechanical thumbs for the Kubota M59 and advice on what I should be looking for in a mechanical thumb.

Thank you for your advice and time.

Skip


----------



## WasteManagement (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum world! I don't know much about thumbs but im sure this place will help you out.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF Skip.Bye
Are planing to install?
Have you visit your Kubota dealer,most K dealers offer thumbs/install thumbs on Kubota hoes,plus if they install/plumb hyd. they will stand behind work...to degree.


----------



## mrunyon1 (Jan 5, 2013)

I had my thumb installed at the time of purchase. I believe it is cheaper that way and it is warranty


----------

